# How many headlamps do you own and what are they?



## gcbryan (Jul 24, 2011)

I'm not looking for a poll. Bolster has done a great job of that. Just a few comments about what you have would be interesting (and it helps to keep track of what the more frequent posters are using).

I have four...BD Storm, PT EOS, Zebralight H51 and H51f.

What do you have?


----------



## Ian2381 (Jul 24, 2011)

Zebralight H51, 
SC50W and SC50+ w/ headbands
Flood to throw r2 x3AAA
Flood to Zoom headlamp 1xAA
Energizer 1 led
Energizer 3 Leds
Energizer 5 leds
Petzel Tikka 2


----------



## peteybaby (Jul 24, 2011)

PT Apex+++ (i.e. an Apex from a few yrs ago, modded 3 times: SSC P4, Cree XP-G, now Cree XM-L)
Ultrafire UF-H4
on the way: Ultrafire UF-H2

The Apex is my go-to headlamp for everything, but if I want something smaller or lighter, or that won't slip off my head when I'm upside down, or if I want to read in bed or in a tent, I pick the UF-H4, or soon maybe also the UF-H2. The only other headlamp I'm interested in would be that p60 one that's been "coming soon" for a couple of years. Or if someone comes up with a triple XM-L headlamp for < $100.


----------



## Mathiashogevold (Jul 24, 2011)

4 Zebralight H31
1 Zebralight H51
1 Zebralight H51FW 
1 Magicshine 
1 Petzl MYO XP
1 Old Petzl halogen 
++ many other 1-5 LED headlamps (petzl, silva, noname)


----------



## Szemhazai (Jul 24, 2011)

Sometimes less sometimes more, but as for today...

1x Myo RXP XP-G - outdoor white
1x PT Apex XP-G - outdoor white
1x PT Apex 200 - brand new for test
1x BD Sprinter - new / tested
1x Spark ST6-460NW XM-L - new / partially tested
1x Fenix HP11 - brand new / partially tested
1x Ultrafire Fenix HP-10 clone 3xAAA
2x Cree XR-E + 4x 5mm UV leds - 12$ headlamp from DX


----------



## robostudent5000 (Jul 24, 2011)

Szem, what happened to your Tikka XP??


----------



## Stainz (Jul 24, 2011)

I'll se if I can list them all...

Surefire Saint Minimus

Good name for my sole entry - 'minimus'.

Stainz


----------



## abbotsmike (Jul 24, 2011)

I have 1! A petxl tactikka XP, that is going to be recieving a P4 mod when the order arrives from DE


----------



## sbebenelli (Jul 24, 2011)

I've never owned a headlamp until earlier this week I bought a Surefire Saint Minimus.


----------



## B0wz3r (Jul 24, 2011)

I have about 6. The only ones I use anymore are my Zebralight H51w and my Spark ST5-190NW. Since I've had those two, the others I've had (the most recent of which was a PT Byte) have been relegated to tool-box, glove-box, and other kinds of occasional use repurposing. Between my Zebralight and my Spark, all the others have been rendered obsolete.

Addendum: since I have those two lights, I see no need to buy something like a higher end PT or BD, etc. Why should I spend MORE money on an inferior light, that has a cool tint to boot? :blech:


----------



## Szemhazai (Jul 24, 2011)

robostudent5000 said:


> Szem, what happened to your Tikka XP??


 
I gave it to a girlfriend .


----------



## think2x (Jul 24, 2011)

So far just 
Zebralight H501w
Streamlight Sidewinder Compact (can't really use it as a headlamp until my headband comes in tomorrow)


----------



## robostudent5000 (Jul 24, 2011)

Szemhazai said:


> I gave it to a girlfriend .


 
:thumbsup:


----------



## Flying Turtle (Jul 24, 2011)

I've got a few. Haven't bought a new one in a while.

CMG Tracer (1AAA)
River Rock (2AAA)
Zebralight H50 (1AA)
Rayovac Sportsman (1AA)
Noname buttoncell
Petzl e+lite buttoncell

Geoff


----------



## geezer (Jul 24, 2011)

ZL H51w
ZL H51Fw
Surefire Saint


----------



## spelunkik (Jul 24, 2011)

Two:
130 lumen PT Apex
Mini Maglite on my helmet (okay, that's not really a headlamp, but I'm treating it like one)

Near-future addition:
Spark ST6-500CW _or_ Fenix HP11


----------



## DisrupTer911 (Jul 24, 2011)

Energizer cheepy 5 led
Energize e2 lithium Cree
Spark st6-500cw


----------



## Brasso (Jul 24, 2011)

Just one.

Zebralight H51wf


----------



## carrot (Jul 24, 2011)

9.
Princeton Tec EOS
Princeton Tec Quad
Princeton Tec Byte
Petzl E+Lite
Petzl Tikka 2
Petzl Tikka CORE XP2
Surefire Saint
Mammut S-Flex
Zebralight H31Fw

Edit:
Now 10: 
Black Diamond Spot


----------



## anotherocduser (Jul 24, 2011)

-Petzl MYO XP
-Lupine Piko (550lm), Wilma (1000lm) and Betty (1850lm)


----------



## robostudent5000 (Jul 24, 2011)

anotherocduser said:


> -Lupine Piko (550lm), Wilma (1000lm) and Betty (1850lm)


 
wow. all three Xp-g Lupines. i'm kind of envious. i think those three headlamps combined are worth more than my car right now.


----------



## anotherocduser (Jul 24, 2011)

robostudent5000 said:


> wow. all three Xp-g Lupines. i'm kind of envious. i think those three headlamps combined are worth more than my car right now.


 RB yes they are expensive...... I started with the Wilma, I saved every penny to get it and it has been worth every one of them!!! its bad to be OCD trust me
Now they will release the XM-L upgrade and guess what I will upgrade!!! dang it!!!!
Cheers


----------



## ryguy24000 (Jul 25, 2011)

Streamlight Argo HP
Streamlight Trident
Streamlight Septor
Led Lenser H7
Rayovac
Spark 190NW
Fenix headband


----------



## arizona1 (Jul 25, 2011)

Cheap Energizer 2 LED
Princeton Tec Eos
Black Diamond Spot
Black Diamond Storm 
Fenix Hp10


----------



## edc3 (Jul 25, 2011)

Just three for me.

Surefire Saint Minimus
Zebralight H31w
Princeton Tec Quad


----------



## gcbryan (Jul 25, 2011)

arizona1 said:


> Cheap Energizer 2 LED
> Princeton Tec Eos
> Black Diamond Spot
> Black Diamond Storm
> Fenix Hp10


 
I'm curious as to which switch (button) you prefer regarding the Spot and the Storm?

I had the Spot for a short time and then returned it for the Storm. I liked the button on the Spot better since the Storm has a raised ridge behind the button making it harder to find.

I read somewhere else where a reviewer didn't like the button on the Spot but thought it was improved on the Storm?

Which do you prefer?


----------



## borrower (Jul 26, 2011)

A few more in storage stateside, but on this side of the pond...
- a couple of 3aaa Petzls
- Petzl Duo
- Petzl Zoom (that I can't bring myself to dispose of or cannibalize, as it was my first. Funnily enough, I'm lurking on ebay for a cheapy for parts right now, and they aren't going cheap.)
- Petzl MYO RXP (favorite for general use)
- homemade 500-700 lumen from zoom, Lux-RC and Easy2LED parts (built for trail running... search this forum and you'll find info)

- in planning: homemade 6-xpg (double triple, also for trail running)


----------



## geckoblink (Jul 26, 2011)

Just one, a Fenix HP10. It's a bit on the bulky side, but it's probably the least used light I have (aside from backup/emergency lights).


----------



## psychbeat (Jul 26, 2011)

hmmm
3 I guess.

P4 modded Brunton L3 4AA
H51
Spark ST-6 460NW (my fave so far)

before the I got the Spark Id ziptie an L2P with a 
Nailbender 2.8a Dual XP-G 5B tint Linger Special module
to my H51 strap for night time DH mountain biking.

when/if Zebralight makes an 18650 XM-L in neutral I might
trade in the Spark as Id prefer not to have to double click
it every 5 min for Max power. I think Sparks lumen counts are
OTF and somewhat conservative BTW as mine is pretty close
to the Linger which Big C measured at ~600 otf at turn on.

or I should just get one custom made for me (Ive been too cheap and
impatient) maybe a p60 HL host if that ever happens..

I use my headlamps quite often - especially in the winter riding hiking
and building trails. oh and reading at night.

my GF likes to use her H31 at night to do her dishes "its more fun!"
:duh2:


----------



## WDR65 (Jul 26, 2011)

I've owned many more but right now I have the following.

Princeton Tex Apex (65 lumen model)
Princeton Tec Apex Extreme (130 lumen model)
Black Diamond Spot 08 (60 lumen model)
Black Diamond Spot 10 (75 lumen model)
Black Diamond Storm (100 lumen)
Icon Irix I
Icon Irix II
River Rock K2 headlamp

I'm missing my EOSR at the moment but a friend needed a good one so I sold it to him. I'll have to get a new one soon.


----------



## arizona1 (Jul 26, 2011)

gcbryan said:


> I'm curious as to which switch (button) you prefer regarding the Spot and the Storm?
> 
> I had the Spot for a short time and then returned it for the Storm. I liked the button on the Spot better since the Storm has a raised ridge behind the button making it harder to find.
> 
> ...



id have to say that i prefer the button on the spot better than the storm... It seems i have trouble finding the button sometimes and i dont run into that problem on the spot.... Im not a fan of that ridge as you mentioned on the storm and think that that is part of the problem, but in all other regards its better than the spot.


----------



## gcbryan (Jul 26, 2011)

arizona1 said:


> id have to say that i prefer the button on the spot better than the storm... It seems i have trouble finding the button sometimes and i dont run into that problem on the spot.... Im not a fan of that ridge as you mentioned on the storm and think that that is part of the problem, but in all other regards its better than the spot.



Yes, the Storm is definitely the better light! The only problem (other than the minor button problem) that I have is the toggling between spot and flood every time you turn the light on.

I would also prefer that they left it with 3 batteries rather than 4 (easier to change and less overall weight).


----------



## WDR65 (Jul 26, 2011)

Gcbryan nailed that on the head. The Storm is in improvement of the spot but the UI could use some improving. Two switches like my Apex and perhaps a little less diffusion of the secondary led's would make it a bit more useful.


----------



## gcbryan (Jul 26, 2011)

WDR65 said:


> Gcbryan nailed that on the head. The Storm is in improvement of the spot but the UI could use some improving. Two switches like my Apex and perhaps a little less diffusion of the secondary led's would make it a bit more useful.


 
Two switches would probably be best you're right! I kind of like the diffusion for the flood but at 25 lumens I think the high should be brighter. High on spot is 100 and high on flood is 25...maybe at least bring that up to 50. I'd be OK if high on spot was 75 if they would get rid of that 4th battery!

In case you haven't tried it using lithium primaries in this light makes a very noticeable different in weight since lithiums are about 1/3 lighted and it's using 4 of them!

I think the red LED mode in the Storm should be about twice as bright as well to be more useful in more situations.


----------



## pwwong88 (Jul 27, 2011)

zebra H501 x1
zebra H31FW x1


----------



## Sarratt (Jul 27, 2011)

I just got the Fenix HP20 and I know its overkill but..... when I was camping last summer I wished for more head-LIGHT ..... 

There were bears all around our campsite throughout the week and waking up before the dawn was sometimes unnerving 

list:
Energizer Hardcase (cheap and actually pretty good)
Rayovac 1 AA (small and semi-durable)
Apex regular model ... in parts ... I can't mod :-(
Coleman 3aaa ... it was on sale and I had aaa eneloops doing nothing.
several 1980's headlamps with drop-ins


----------



## mbw_151 (Jul 27, 2011)

I have eight scattered about. Two Saint Minimus for general use, four Zebra H30 or H30W in cars, a Zebra H50 in my boat, a Zebra H501 travel and an old PT EOS in my BOB at work. Each flashlight is paired with a handheld that uses the same battery type. The handheld is for throw/intermitent use.


----------



## snoboy (Jul 28, 2011)

Hmmm,

several BD IONS scattered throughout the house and car.
1 Original Petzl Tikka - upgraded LEDS
1 Petzl Micro - historical light!
1 PT Yukon - garage sale find!
2 Fenix HP10 - what I actually use for SAR and caving
1 Mammut POS - major PWM


----------



## 276 (Jul 28, 2011)

I have got about 18 i think

Surefire Maximus
Surefire Minimus
Petzl Ultra
Petxl MYO (first version)
Petzl MYO XP
Petzl Tikka ( old version with 3 leds)
Petzl Tikka ( Old version with 4 leds)
Petzl Tikka Plus (First version)
Petzl XP2 great little light except the led wires are visible in the beam.
Princeton Tec Eos (new version)
Princeton Tec Aurora
Princeton Tec Byte
Black Diamond Spot
Black Diamond ( older light with xenon bulb and leds)
Zebralight H30
Zebralight H31
Zebralight H600
Spark SD6-460NW
Spark 360-CW
Spark 500-CW
Fenix HP20
Sunlite headlamp attachment


----------



## Changchung (Jul 28, 2011)

3 Zebralight H60
Zebralight H600w
Princeton Tex Apex moded with a XP-G
Spark SD6500CW
Spark ST6360NW
2 Energizer


----------



## JS_280 (Jul 28, 2011)

Zebra Light H51Fw

It doesn't get used as a headlamp, but as more of an angle light to take the puppy out to the bathroom several times a night...


----------



## nzbazza (Jul 29, 2011)

I've had about 40 over the years since the first, a Petzl Zoom followed by my first LED h/l a BD moonlight. Since then all the others have passed through having been modded, broken, given away, sold etc.

Currently I have:
ZL H51w - goto h/l for just about everything, especially for night hiking
ZL H50 - used more as an area light when camping
PT Eos rebel 50 - loaner/spare h/l, was favourite until replaced by H51w
and that's about it...


----------



## vtunderground (Jul 29, 2011)

Princeton Tec Corona
Princeton Tec EOSR (modded w/XP-G)
Princeton Tec EOS (modded w/SSC P4 + conical reflector)
Princeton Tec EOS (for parts)
Princeton Tec Apex (broken, too modded to warranty)
Princeton Tec Solo (modded w/SSC P4)
Princeton Tec Yukon ("mule" mod w/XP-G)
Petzl Duo
Petzl Zoom Zora (head replaced with homemade 2xSSC P4 head)
Petzl Zoom


----------



## gcbryan (Jul 30, 2011)

WDR65 said:


> I've owned many more but right now I have the following.
> 
> Princeton Tex Apex (65 lumen model)
> Princeton Tec Apex Extreme (130 lumen model)
> ...



I'm just curious, why specifically will you be replacing the EOS given the other headlamps that you already have...what does the EOS do for you that they don't?

I have the EOS and Storm but I'm interested in your thinking.


----------



## Richub (Jul 30, 2011)

Just one: Fenix HL20.

I don't need a headlamp that often, and I got this one at a nice discount. 

Still thinking to get a floody headlamp though...


----------



## eebowler (Jul 30, 2011)

1) PT Apex moded with Seoul U2SWOH ( I think) +reflector and electrically moded to allow the power from the 5mm LEDs (removed) to go to the main LED instead. (Long runtime, bright)
2) Fenix HL20 moded with neutral XPG (perfect colour, light, good brightness)
3) Home made headlamp with Seoul U2SWOH driven by a 5mode 1000mA driver and powered by an external LiPo battery. (Very long runtime, Bright.)


----------



## Mark620 (Jul 30, 2011)

[sarcasm]
Why would anyone want to own a head light?
[/sarcasm]

I have no idea how many I own but:
(just the ones in reach...)






Very Large pic:

Besides the few lights in the picture:

in the van: 4 (coleman, energizer, etc)

in the truck: 3 - one is a led lenser with focus

In my cave equipment : 
Modified Sten (reflectors and leds),
a couple of back-up lights...one is a sten

Kids(2) each have 2 or 3

Plus I have some home built : 
one is a 10 watt helmet light for 4-wheeling at night 
(it is brighter than the 4 wheelers head lights:rock


----------



## Ian2381 (Jul 30, 2011)

Mark620 said:


> [sarcasm]
> Why would anyone want to own a head light?
> [/sarcasm]
> 
> ...


 
Wow, you really don't want a headlamp.
Among all, what do you like the most?


----------



## shao.fu.tzer (Jul 30, 2011)

I actually only own four dedicated headlamps:

1. Surefire Saint Minimus - my favorite
2. Remington RMHL4AA-B - that I'm going to try to mod with an XM-L, carlco 20mm optic and 1A 3 mode driver.
3. A DX 12 LED special bought whle they were FifthUnit probably... still works... I let the kids use it when they play in the backyard at night.
4. A Ross Dress for Less $5 "Gifts for Dad" bin headlamp that my daughter picked up for me for Christmas last year so I use it to make her happy. 


​


----------



## goose2283 (Jul 30, 2011)

Spark ST6-460NW
Zebralight H60w
PT EOS Upgraded (my first good headlamp; lost it on a roadtrip)
Countless 3aaa cheapies, none of which I have used since getting the EOS.


----------



## Mark620 (Jul 31, 2011)

Ian2381 said:


> Wow, you really don't want a headlamp.
> Among all, what do you like the most?




The one I have with me when I need it...I do not 
have a favorite except for caving...then its the sten 

For close-up work - wide
for hiking - spot
for camp w/o campfire - red or amber (red zebra and modified EOS w/amber cree led)
for camp w/camp fire - intermittent use - as needed


----------



## Fatso (Aug 2, 2011)

I have

Spark ST6-460NW
Fenix HL20
Zebralight H31w


----------



## Webb (Aug 2, 2011)

☺Flood to throw r2 x3AAA
Flood to Zoom headlamp 1xAA
Energizer 1 led
1x Fenix HP11 - brand new / partially tested
Petzl E+Lite

My wife don't like them . I am curious. what do you say about it?
regards


----------



## iron potato (Aug 2, 2011)

Just four for me

4xAA 50 white LEDs (in drawer)
3xAAA Cree headlamp (in drawer)
two UltraFire UF, one is 1x 16340 (use less cuz low run time), another is with 18650 (use more often)

The 18650's UltraFire serve me okay, no more headlight for me I guess


----------



## NonSenCe (Aug 2, 2011)

4 headlamps.

itp h01
alpkit gamma
led lenser h7
dx fake of the same led lenser h7.

no.. the zebralights count too dont they?
h501 
h51highcri
(i use these with clip mostly so i keep forgetting they are sold as headlamps)

but thats 4+2 = 6 headlamps (plus few old or real cheap blue tinted led headlamps in tool boxes or hanging from a nail in garage) 

and i do have few elastic bands that can use a small flashlight as headlamp. (my 47s miniAA is dedicated to that use.. so its kinda a headlamp too.. not sure if it should be counted too?)

ok.. i dont know how many headlamps i have at this moment.. sorry! hahaha. anyways.. there are more than 6 and under 15. (flashaholic in me dont know or dont want to know how many there really are.)


----------



## aquaholik (Aug 3, 2011)

One Energizer 100 lumens flood beam.
One River Rock 150 lumens 
One River Rock 80 lumens
One Fenix HP 11


----------



## AMD64Blondie (Aug 4, 2011)

3 headlights for me. Black Diamond Storm,UK Vizion and Princeton Tec EOS.(in order from newest to oldest.)

I used to have a Petzel Tikka..but I gave it to my mom,and now I don't know where it ran off to.


----------



## injal (Aug 11, 2011)

whoa - I've lost a lot and lost count a lot....
Keep in mind these are the lights that I "share" with my wife and daughter
BD Spot
BD Gizmo
Petzl Zipka
Petzl Tikka
Petzl DUO
Petzl MYO
PT Apex Pro
PT EOS
There are more, in various states of repair and assembly, scattered around.


----------



## johnmeyer (Aug 11, 2011)

Costco Headlamp
Generic Headlamp from Meritline 
Zebralight HC51c

The Costco headlamp is quite good. The generic Chinese headlamp from Meritline is pathetic. The Zebralight HC51c is excellent, and I added a diffuser so I can have both focused light and wide throw. I don't feel the need to get any other headlamp now that I have the HC51c.


----------



## garbman (Aug 12, 2011)

In order of appearance.
Petzl Zipka the old one.
Fenix HP10
Spark ST5-190NW
Spark ST6-460NW
Also have a Lupine Wilma 900lms but i don't use it as a headlamp. It's too throwy for my taste.
Looking forward to the new Sparks which are not yet available and maybe a Zebralight.


----------



## Stevie (Aug 12, 2011)

I've got:

PT Eos 50lm
Petzl Tikkina
Petzl Tikka plus (old one)
Zebralight H30
Silva Siju

I had a PT Apex, but sold it as I didn't like the beam (horrible, guess I was unlucky there and taking it apart didn't resolve the issue. I also had an old MYO XP, which died and went to headlamp heaven.

The Eos is nice, but feels a little bulky on the forehead.

I am impressed with the little Tikkina, no messing about or high tec multiple modes, just high mode to let you walk about, low mode to read or for inside the tent. No annoying strobes or SOS!

The old Tikka Plus now resides in the glovebox of the car in case of breakdown. Interesting to note that with LED advancements the Tikkina above is brighter but has half the LED number!

The Zebralight H30 is my most used headlamp, for close work and reading it cannot be beaten by the others I own. Low for reading, mid for walking in the woods and high for anytime I want to light up a big area. Although I have noticed a very light PWM flicker on low mode, you really have to look for it but it is there.

The Silva Siju is a little gem, totally ultralight and all I take with me on mid-summer backpacking expeditions where over here in the UK we only have 4 hours of darkness in June. 

My two sheckels.


----------



## atbglenn (Aug 12, 2011)

Just 2

Fenix HL20
Zebralight H501


----------



## Stevie (Aug 12, 2011)

atbglenn said:


> Just 2
> 
> Fenix HL20
> Zebralight H501


 

How'd you rate the HL20? I've got my eye on it at the moment.


----------



## wax1212 (Aug 12, 2011)

Hi everyone, I'm new in town! Hope I can learn a thing or two from all of you!

I've got:

Energizer 5 LED
Princeton Tec Eos x 2 (wife and I)
Black Diamond Storm x 2 (same as above!)


----------



## gcbryan (Aug 12, 2011)

wax1212 said:


> Hi everyone, I'm new in town! Hope I can learn a thing or two from all of you!
> 
> I've got:
> 
> ...



Welcome! I see you have good taste in headlamps as well!


----------



## B0wz3r (Aug 14, 2011)

wax1212 said:


> Hi everyone, I'm new in town! Hope I can learn a thing or two from all of you!
> 
> I've got:
> 
> ...


 
We're here to help.  Although we can be a pretty opinionated bunch!  It's all good though.

Check out the new Zebralights and Sparks; after I got my H51w I immediately retired or repurposed all my old headlamps, including the PT's and BD's I had. IMHO, for a general purpose headlamp, nothing out there right now beats a Zebra or a Spark.


----------



## wax1212 (Aug 14, 2011)

gcbryan said:


> Welcome! I see you have good taste in headlamps as well!


 


B0wz3r said:


> We're here to help.  Although we can be a pretty opinionated bunch!  It's all good though.
> 
> Check out the new Zebralights and Sparks; after I got my H51w I immediately retired or repurposed all my old headlamps, including the PT's and BD's I had. IMHO, for a general purpose headlamp, nothing out there right now beats a Zebra or a Spark.



Thank You gcbryan and B0wz3r, I appreciate your +ve comments! As I had been just a regular bystander of this forum for some time, I noticed not only that members are opinionated, knowledgable and most importantly, respectable to one another! I'm sure I can find a spot in here where I can be enlightened by all of you!! :laughing:


----------



## NoFair (Aug 14, 2011)

Quite a few, but I've gifted away most that aren't in use: 

Little Monkey neutral Hurricane (just perfect, use it for hiking and skiing)
2 PT Apexes (one with a neutral XP-E and one with a High cri Seoul), the wife has a 130 lumen Seoul one (she hasn't asked for it modded...)
Zebralight H501W and H31W (both are great a see lots of use)
2 Petzls as spares in the mountain cabin
Pelican headlamp for diving
An unknown brand 18650 headlamp in the toolbox
A rechargeable Nuwai? 
A couple of 3AAA headlamps (don't remember the brand)
My 6 year old daughter has an Alpkit gamma which is pretty good


----------



## chiphead (Apr 26, 2012)

I'ev got three, a Photon Fusion, Energizer Uiltimate and an Inova 24/7. The Photon and the Energizer are in the shop for warranty work. Although the Inova is pretty good in a pinch, it's got rather limited out put. Time to look at Petzl and the rest.
chiphead


----------



## välineurheilija (Apr 26, 2012)

I have a Princeton tec something
Petzl zipka
Petzl tactikka
Petzl tikka xp2
Led lenser H7

Also a red and green lense for the zipka


----------



## rodbucks (Apr 26, 2012)

4.

Petzk TacTikka
Black Diamond Spot
Surefire St. Mimmus
some Browning one, forget the name.


----------



## thaugen (Apr 26, 2012)

3.

Zebralight H600w
H31w 
Princeton Tec EOS


----------



## Bogie (Apr 27, 2012)

Probably a dozen or so mostly Energizer & Ray-O-Vac (3AAA) stuff as I usually buy a new one for hunting season each year, due to me either forgetting it at home cause it's not with my gear or since they come with batts anyway . I did just pick up a Remington (Ray-O-Vac) 150L 4AA unit that's OK so far and I have a Foxfury I'll use on my fire helmet if I'm the OIC. I want to get a SF just not sure which variant probably a Saint


----------



## iron potato (Apr 27, 2012)

5 !.... or maybe 3 :devil:

After I got my first Zebralight headlamp, which is a H51fc, I retired my two UltraFire 

Then I get Spark ST6-460NW, later a Zebralight H600 (put one Fenix diffuser on it, best of both worlds)


----------



## zeroed4x (Apr 27, 2012)

1. Spark ST6-500CW , 1x18650
Could not find any others that give the versitility or performance.


----------



## JNieporte (Apr 27, 2012)

I own:
Energizer Triple Beam
Energizer Trail Finder
Princeton Tech EOS
Energizer 3 LED Headlight (30 lumens)
Brinkmann 120-lumen headlight.
Tool Tech incandescent headlight.
Gordon (Harbor Freight brand) headlight that uses four 5mm white LEDs.
Rayovac version of the Gordon light above.
Single AA headlight with one white LED and one red LED, operated with a switch. These came from Lowe's.
Gordon version of the light above.
Inova 24/7
Brinkmann three-mode. These came in a three pack from Home Depot.


----------



## Hooked on Fenix (Apr 27, 2012)

Too many to count. Here's some of them:
100 lumen PT Remix Pro 
130 lumen PT Apex
PT Corona
PT Yukon HL
70 lumen PT EOS
50 lumen PT EOS
PT EOS II
PT Quad
PT Scout
Petzl Tikka XP II
Coast 140 lumen HL5
Fenix HL20
River Rock 136 lumen 2 123A headlight
Energizer Triple Beam 90 lumen
Black Diamond Spot (original version)
Rayovac "45 lumen" 1AA 1 watt headlight
Coleman 105 lumen 3AAA headlight
Rayovac 100 lumen 3AAA Indestructible


----------



## JNieporte (Apr 29, 2012)

Just added a Rayovac Indestructible 3AAA 100-lumen to my collection. Very nice spot.


----------



## eh4 (Apr 30, 2012)

I gave all my old headlamps away, can't remember their names, all very nice for the time of purchase, 3 AA lights 50+$ a pop, petzl, princton tek, etc. Now I have a Zebralight H51Fc clipped in my pocket, a spare Eneloop in the watch pocket of my jeans, and I've no idea where the headband went; heaflamp clips to the underside of my.cap when I need a headlamp. Minimal/perfect.


----------



## JNieporte (May 1, 2012)

Just got my daughter a Coleman Axis (24 lumens on high, 12 on low)
My wife just stole a Husky three-mode from me that I forgot I had.
I got a Swiss Gear i-Brite from my father in a trade.


----------



## JNieporte (May 1, 2012)

Mark620 said:


> [sarcasm]
> Why would anyone want to own a head light?
> [/sarcasm]
> 
> ...



Just so you know, I'm pretty sure all of those are fakes. If you send them to me, I can authenticate them for you.


----------



## NVGuide (May 1, 2012)

2 zebras
2 PT apex
3 Black Diamonds 
1 Browning
1 Sten on the way

Hoping to order one from a forum poster here


----------



## uk_caver (May 1, 2012)

Original condition:
Zebralight H50
Ring Cyba-lite Extreme (waiting modification)

Simply modified (only upgraded LEDs):
Petzl Tikka XP (Seoul P4 upgraded)
Ring Cyba-lite Extreme (Seoul P4 upgraded)

More-modified:
Petzl Micro
Petzl Duo x4, 3 modified with self-built twin beam inserts - mainly used as test/demo models
Self-made 'Bisun' twin-beam caving light (LED insert in mining headset)
2x twin-beam surface headtorches - same contents as caving light, inserted into multiply-branded (MFA/Gelert) '2 in 1 halogen+LED' hosts.


----------



## d4n1 (May 1, 2012)

Zebralight H600w
Ultrafire H2
Ultrafire Z1 
Generic Zooming XR-E 18650
Energizer HDL33A1
-----
d4n1


----------



## Changchung (May 13, 2012)

d4n1 said:


> Zebralight H600w
> Ultrafire H2
> Ultrafire Z1
> Generic Zooming XR-E 18650
> ...



Hola Dani... 


SFMI4UT


----------



## Labrador72 (May 13, 2012)

Only 2:
Petzl E+Lite
Petzl TacTikka Plus


----------



## nzbazza (May 13, 2012)

I have about 30 HL of all different brands that have been accumulated over the years and I haven't managed to offload them yet, but the only four that actually get used are my ZL H51w's, a ZL H50 and a PT EOS-R 50.

Sometimes it's a long road to find the perfect headlamp for your needs, the ZL H51w isn't perfect, but it's the closest I've find yet.


----------



## schmanto (May 13, 2012)

Just a fenix headband and a surefire saint minimus vision.


----------



## P_A_S_1 (May 14, 2012)

One, Surefire Minimus. Got it mostly to use when hiking and in that aspect it works well. Only wish it had some sort of battery 'lock out' to prevent accidental activation while in the backpack.


----------



## Willie (May 17, 2012)

2 X Quark 123^2 Cree XP-E R2 with prism and headband kit

Prism kit was free with purchase so I never felt a need to get true headlamp yet, although I am looking at the SC600 and Niteize strap.


----------



## peterharvey73 (May 18, 2012)

1x Energizer Hard Case 3xAA powered XP-E emitter? for 100 lumens.
1x Fenix HP11 4xAA powered XP-G R5 277 lumens.

I am eyeing a Spark ST6 for its nice 18650 battery, but I suspect mounting both the battery and light together may make it too head heavy, and only 500 lumens is inferior to the Zebralight H600?
I am also eyeing the Zebralight H600 for its 750 lumens, but here I am also afraid it is too head heavy?

I am hoping and dreaming that Fenix releases a future HP12 this July, with an XM-L for 500 to 750 lumens if possible, for a much floodier light, with a much larger hotspot, and a wider spill, for a much wider surface area of illumination...


----------



## LGT (May 19, 2012)

Two ZL's. H31 and a H51nw. And a Spark ST6-460 neutral. While I like all three of them, the Spark is a little to bouncy for physical acitivity. Great for a night walk on a trail or beach, but I prefer something more stable while running.


----------



## Ishango (Jun 6, 2012)

For headlamps I currently own only two: a Zebralight H51Fw and a Petzl Tikka Plus 2. Although I could also use my ZL SC30w and ZL SC51w, but those need to be worn on the side of my head. I don't feel like I need more than these two headlamps, because these two fill in all the tasks I do with them and for all the rest I like using my EDC lights. The Petzl was bought as a backup for a bushcraft weekend, because the H51Fw almost didn't make it on time (ordered way ahead on time, but customs took a extraordinary long time to approve the package).


----------



## flyboyy (Jun 21, 2012)

Several Energizers. Just received a Brunton RL 6 and find it quite "illuminating," so to speak.

No report on battery life so far but it has no dimming problems in the time I've used it.

Anybody else have a report on it?

flyboyy


----------



## skycamnz (Jul 7, 2012)

One. A Petzl Zipka I bought about 12 or 13 years ago. Still very cute, but very sadly lacking by todays standards. That's why I'm here... Looking for some insider knowledge on what I should be replacing is with.


----------



## mario551 (Oct 7, 2012)

I had and old Rayovac that was almost in pieces but still working. Recently I bought a Fenix HL 21 and I have a Petzl Tikka 2 coming.


----------



## IS300M (Oct 7, 2012)

I only own one Headlamp. I ordered it off Meritline Sku 188-552-001, it is a Left-right Rotating Zoom Adjustable Zoom Cree Q5 White LED Headlamp. Other then showing up with an soldiered joint in the battery holder it is very nice.


----------



## proffessor (Oct 8, 2012)

Hi,
I have three, all KFLED Niteye's ...... H120 has two Cree MCE emitters, the H108 with two XPG emitters and the latest version that has two Cree T-6 emitters, they all preform well and I havent found anything that comes even close to the performance at any price.

Thanks


----------



## Pretbek (Oct 9, 2012)

Two no-name headlamps from Home Depot ($9 for the pair), which were the first headlamps I had. Convenient while camping and reading in the hammock, but they don't quite blow my socks off with their performance. In fact, they barely illuminate my socks when I wear the lamp. 

I have a ZL H502d on the way, which will be my first "high-end" (yeah, $69 is high-end for me at this point) LED light. Can't wait.


----------



## dougie (Oct 15, 2012)

Two at the moment. 

Surefire Saint
Surefire Minimus 

On my list of ones to consider: Petzl NAO and Lupine Pico X Duo As always cost is the major consideration,doh !!


----------



## Gunner12 (Oct 15, 2012)

One and a half?

Got a Spark ST6-460W
and the half is a Zebra SC51c. Half because it's mainly a hand light unless used with the headband.


----------



## Gaffle (Oct 25, 2012)

Zipka
PT Fuel
PT Remix
PT Aurora
Myo XP 2nd gen (currently broke, as did my first XP)


i really like the Remix. It doesn't have some major punch like other lights, but it did a great job while salmon fishing this October. Easy to wear while reading as well.


i am currently looking at a Zebra, just not sure which one. Being that I am now a High CRI junky due to my HDS my choices with zebra are limited.


----------



## hemdale (Oct 27, 2012)

H600W
H51FW

Yeah, I kind like Zebralights...


----------



## jorn (Oct 28, 2012)

Itp h-01 with hi-cri xpg.
Zebra h51fc
zebra h30
Dragonsub trilux
And a huge unmarked dive headlamp with 9 5mm leds.


----------



## Elitl (Oct 28, 2012)

MAGICSHINE MJ-872
MAGICSHINE MJ-808E
SPARK SX5 NW
SPARK SD52 NW
ZEBRALIGHT H502
FENIX HP20
FENIX HP10
FENIX HL30
ZEBRALIGHT H51fw
ZEBRALIGHT H60W
PETZL MYO RXP
ULTRAFIRE SH-2
JOBY SWITCHBACK
FENIX HL20
BLACK DIAMOND STORM
COLEMAN MINI CR2
ZEBRALIGHT H50
PETZL PIXA 3
Energizer Cree Extreme
Streamlight Sidewinder Compact II
PETZL ZIPKA + 2
PETZL TIKKA XP
PRINCETON TEC BYTE
PETZL E+LITE ZIP
CLONIC OXIGENO
QUECHUA 500
LUCIDO S-FLEX
LUCIDO S-LITE
PETZL E+LITE
SILVA SIJU
BLACK DIAMOND ION

So many headlamps and so little head...:laughing:


----------



## davidt1 (Oct 28, 2012)

All my lights are both headlamps and flashlights.


----------



## kelmo (Oct 29, 2012)

1 original Petzl Zipka (3 LED)

1 Tikka 2

1 Tikka XP 2

2 Minimus

1 Blackdiamond Helios mounted on my Petzl Ecrin helmet

1 Pixa3 mounted on a Vertex 2 helmet


----------



## Echo63 (Oct 30, 2012)

I have a few

A Black Diamond (3AA, Incan bulb) - I dont know the model, i have had it a few years.

a Single AA model by a company "XTactical" - its not a bad light, 4 levels, a diffuser that folds over the lens

A Cheap Energizer 3AAA

and my favorite - a SF Minimus Vision (thats me wearing it in my Avatar) - lovely warm tinted light, in a nice wide flood 
(Light in pic below is 6500K Flash - essentially daylight in a glass tube) so the light you see coming from the LED in the pic is what it looks like compared to daylight, its a bit whiter than an Incan


----------



## Blue Glow (Oct 30, 2012)

I own;

1 ZL H600 (currently @ ZL being repaired)
2 PT Apex 200 lumen version (good light, but don't rely on it)
1 ZL H30 (lost but most reliable light so far)
1 PT EOS (had problems once, PT fixed)
1 Energizer (not reliable)
1 Autolite (broken tip, dangerous?)
1 Rayovac Industrial 110 lumen (better than its manufacturer rating)


----------



## Climb14er (Oct 31, 2012)

I own a new Black Diamond Spot 100 Lumen and a Princeton Tec EOS 70 lumen.

Use headlamps A LOT in high altitude mountaineering, backpacking and working on my 4 x 4 and Harley, in addition to doing electrical work around the house.

These lights work as advertised and are highly recommended.


----------

